# recycle shotgun hulls



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone know of where one can take empty shotgun hulls to get recycled, near Friendswood?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

What kind/brand/gauge? If you have Winchester AA's or Remington STS hulls I'll take all of them in any gauge.

If they are the cheaper hulls with *silver *case heads instead of brass, they're basically trash.


----------

